# BBSP Otter



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I went to BBSP yesterday afternoon and this morning. Yesterday wasn't very good, but today provided a couple of rare sightings for me - an otter and a bald eagle. Here's the otter. I'll post more later once I go through them all.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

How neat to see one. Great photo too. Way to go.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator vs. Otter


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what a beautiful creature!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I left around noon yesterday sorry I missed you. I looked hard to find an otter.
Your so lucky! Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope that gator didn't get him! Nice pics


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

What a great treat!! Nice.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What a cool sighting. Never seen anything like that out there myself.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have seen one pop its head up way downstream but never got close enough with my measely short lens to get any kind of shot. This is where that 600mm really shines. There is not such a need to "sneak up" on these more nervous, less trusting animals. You seem to have a way with those otters Brett. Great shots.
James


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Hopefully the otter sightings will become more common in the future. I really like shooting these guys.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Otter or Nutria?*


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It's a river otter. Nutria are a little bit smaller, shorter and look more like rats.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is a nutria


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Is that a stuffed Nutria, James? Is that your little buddy? lol
Seriously thanks for pointing that out. Ok, I'm still laughing. I don't know why I think it's so funny.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The size of the tail is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am pretty sure that one is stuffed. I just found the pics on Google. People actually raise these things for their pelts mostly but you can also eat them. Yummy. Giant rat steaks.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

That just doesn't sound very good to me, but I am kind of picky.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cute little guy. I hoping the gator didn't get him too!
That is an awesome photo. I am heading out there with several of my friends Saturday. I'll be on the lookout for them.

Nutria have buck teeth that are cheeto colored!
But they are kinda cute in their own way too...
This is a pic I took out at Hooks airport pond about a week ago. Not great shot, but you can see him.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man...those are wayyyy cool!!


----------

